# can you get addicted to laxatives!?



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm new here, I'm a college student with IBS ©. My doctor most recently prescribed MiraLax for me-- it's a powder laxative. I'm sort of worried about becoming laxative dependent. On the warning part of the medication it said that you shouldn't take it for a period longer than 2 weeks unless a doctor recommends it, and my doctor has put me on it indefinitely. It's helped SOOO much and I can't imagine not being on it, so I'm worried about having to go off of it and trying to get back into the swing of things...scary!! Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm not sure if you are supposed to go on Laxatives indefinately, I thought it was just a short term solution. I would suggest you go back to the doctor and ask again if there is anything else that would help other than laxatives, after all, you can't take them for the rest of your life? Maybe he could advise you with some dietry changes?Here is an excellent diet and cookbook you might find helpful www.eatingforibs.com and another book you should read is www.firstyearibs.com You could also try posting this on the constipation board where you might get more advice!Hope this helps.Spliffy.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm IBS-D and was asking my doctor if Immodium was addictive and he said no, but he did mention that laxitives are. I'd make sure you talk to your doctor again before you go in for the long haul. Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Miralax is an *osmotic* laxative. Those are non-addictive. That is why if you need it, you can with a doctors permission use indefinitely. What they do not want you to do is use it long term until a doctor has looked at you to figure out what the constipation issue is. It is the *stimulatory* laxatives like senna, cascara segunda, etc that are the ones you can become dependant on and have the colon get progressively less able to do its job.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks for clearing that up Kmottus!


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

kmottus,i just posted a question about lactulose in the "constipation" arena.would you know if lactulose qualifies as osmotic?is magnesium oxide osmotic?thanks!-meg


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Kmottus, thank you for clearing that up. I wish doctors would tell you everything when you were actually BEING prescribed something, lol. Anyway, makes me feel better.Nikki, thanks for the website recommendations. I'm checking them out and they look helpful so far!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

yes i would also like to know this would you know if lactulose qualifies as osmotic?is magnesium oxide osmotic?Thanks







)


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Lactulose is an osmotic laxative yes, I was on it for a while then it stopped working and they put me on another osmotic called Movicol, which needs changing again as thats stopped working. I still use stimulatants 2-3times a week to help, as if i dont completely clear i still feel constipated, not sure why.Gaz


----------

